# Airbrushes.....so many choices



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've decided to get a new airbrush. I've been using a Paasche VL and it worked pretty well but it's now on ebay. It just seemed like the paint/air button didn't work smooth enough for my liking. What would everybody suggest? I'm open to all suggestions but keep in mind I don't want to spend a small fortune on this. Has anybody tried any of the brushes they have at www.airbrushcity.com ? There are a couple that look real worthy of trying. How about the Parma Faskolor F-1? Badger? Iwata? Like I said there are so many. I'm using Parma Faskolor paints if that will be of any concern in this. Gave up on the Pactra when all I had to do is push the air button once and I got a headache.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Iwata Revolution CR

http://www.dixieart.com/Iwata_Revolution_Airbrushes.html

Dixie Art is a great place to buy paint and airbrushes from. I recomend Createx Auto Air paint, very similar to Fascolor.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Iwata all the way. I would suggest the Revolution CR if you don't want to thin paint and all you do is paint RC bodies with thick paint. However, if you want a more universal airbrush, get the Eclipse. Bought mine a few weeks ago and I don't understand how I lived without it. I went from old Azteks to Paasche, then their VL line, and finally bought an Iwata. A guy told me one day it's like going from using a pocket knife to a scalpel...well it's true. It is perfectly consistent when spraying and the color cup on the Eclipse is big enough to paint an entire 1/8 with leftover. If you want super-precision detail work using Faskolor, you can thin it with Createx flow-agent and paint nice 1/16 lines with good atomization. Both are great airbrushes, but the Eclipse is (IMHO) more universal. I've also found that even spraying big patterns, the Iwata does better than the pasche, it puts more paint with a more balanced spray pattern than my Paasche ever did.

Remember, be extremely careful with the needles and the tips in the Iwata's. They are exact/true to very high tolerances and the slightest scratch or bend on the tip of the needle ruins them. Don't ever push the needle in forcefully either after removal! Also, pick up a Crown Cap, it helps for close up work. I spray unthinned faskolor from 10-25psi for large areas. I thin it and use 6-10psi for the detail work (outlining/inlining flames, etc). Faskolor and Pactra are incredibly inconsistent in paint viscosity, so I usually check all my paint before spraying. Best to use filters too when putting paint in the color cup.

Conclusively, Paasche makes a good airbrush, but I don't think they are in the same league as Iwata. Sorry...I know I could have answered only what you asked, but I like using my Iwata.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

No, no that's perfectly fine that you went into more detail. I'm using all the information I can get before my new purchase. You guys don't have any problems with the gravity feed brushes, as in the cup getting in the way at all? This is one of the reasons I've never really considered one, that and the refill but from what you say the cup holds quite a bit of paint.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

The cup takes up alot less room than a bottle of paint hanging off the bottom. It is much easier to get some nice detial with the low pressure associated with a gravity feed. 

I still recomend something like the Paasche H for doing large areas of fill work though.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

I've heard that is one of the MAIN benefits of a gravity feed in you don't really need the high pressures associated with the siphon because........well it doesn't have to "pull" the paint up out of the bottle. Would be nice to get some opinions of some of the other painters we have that frequent Hobbytalk. Guys?


----------



## JJ MBX-5 (May 11, 2004)

I have the Iwata Eclipse BCS. This is a wonderful airbrush. You can cover large areas and do fine detail work. If you only want one airbrush buy a Eclipse


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Well that's three votes for Iwata now.  Either they have a big following or a lot of guys on the payroll because it seems they are well liked all over. :lol:


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

I think a few months back Xtreme had a review of the Revolution gravity feed if you want to read their opinion of it, if I remember it received a 9 or 10.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Man, now you're going to make me go dig through my Xtreme mags. :lol: I don't remember that but of course I wasn't looking for an airbrush at the time either!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

You can't go wrong with the Iwata's and the Parma brush is pretty good also. The parma has a pretty big tip and shoots straight Faskolor pretty well.

One tip for the gravity feeds when you're using Faskolor. The easiest way to clean the cup between colors is to run water right from the faucet into the cup. Cleans it right out and the water won't hurt anything. Just don't let the paint dry in the sink. The nontoxic paint won't hurt anything going down the drain.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Pat.......I just wanted to bring this back up and thank you for the Revolution CR suggestion. I picked one up and have painted a couple bodies with it. This brush is GREAT and I'm very pleased with it so far. The only thing I'm not completely satisfied with it on is the large paint areas. It doesn't cover quite as well as the Paasche did in that respect but in all other areas it blows the Paasche away. I think I can put up with that one drawback for the better quality spray I'm getting with the CR. Thanks!


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Awesome your going to have to post some pictures of your work now


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

patcollins said:


> Dixie Art is a great place to buy paint and airbrushes from. I recomend Createx Auto Air paint, very similar to Fascolor.


Dixie Art, never heard of them time to do a search in my arear, lol

By the way does anybody know if Createx has discontinued their Auto Air line of paint?

Everywhere around here that carried Createx just has their normal stuff, which is ok but I want the colors the Auto Air line delivers. Does anybody know a place that carries the Auto Air line other than Dixie Art??


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

dixie art is an online store thats probably why you dont have one in your area 
www.dixieart.com
I believe bear air also carries it, again an online store
www.bearair.com


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

I found a local supplier for the Auto Air, woohoo.
just dont trusting ordering colors online that I have no clue what they look like in person.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

I just noticed the Dixie Art is located(or was located) in New Orleans... Lets hope they are alright... and/or that their location is in a dry part of town.


----------



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

Try Coast Airbrush in Anaheim California. Sorry don't have the website handy. 

They carry a full line of Createx paints and Iwata air brushes.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

anybody ever use createx auto air flake paint?
i thought this was gonna apply good coverage but it appears this is only a metal flake which is going to need a base coat behind it. for example I have blue flake paints, so I am sure I am going to need to back it with a similar color of blue?
can anyone confirm..


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

I do a lot of painting on Dirt Oval EDM and Sprint and a lot of pan car bodies. I started with a Pashe VL series. It did work good but couldn't do the fine detail work needed. I switched to the Iwata Eclipse SBS model. This is a great airbrush, does great small detail work as well as cover big areas very well. You can switch sides that the feed cup or bottle is on, makign it nicer for left or right hand, and doing hard to get into body spots. I use all fascolor or createx paint. The brush has no problem at all with them.

On another note. yes you will need to back the flake with a base coat. Similar color or go for a different look and back with a different color. Then the color will have a blue flake look in it. Hope this helps.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

MikeNum8
Would it just be easier if i mixed the blue flake in with another blue paint? or better to shoot it first then just back it with blue?

trying to think how the results would differ.
thanks for the tips above


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

Depends on needle and airbrush, Lots of times the flake mixed with the paint will be to think and it will gum up the airbrush, I usually spray the flake and then turn around and spray the base coat, play with it on scrap piece of lexan to see different finishes. If you have any other questions feel free to email me.
[email protected]


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

cool thanks
I use a Paschee VLPro with a #3.
For some reason I try both a #1 and and #5 with my gun and it wont spray at all.


----------



## MikeNum8 (Jan 31, 2003)

You need to adjust airpressure accordingly. Go to the Iwat Eclipse series and you will be very happy. I don't know how i've done with out mine for the years that i did.


----------

